# Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne



## necopa09 (19. April 2006)

*Hallo liebe Lenneangler!!*

*Ich bin seit wenigen Wochen Mitglied im Hohenlimburger Angelverein und freue mich auf meine erste Saison an der Lenne!! Da das Gewässer noch völlig neu für mich ist, würde ich mich über Kontakte zu anderen Vereinsmitgliedern oder sonstigen erfahrenen Fließgewässer-Anglern freuen. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust, sich mit mir und allen anderen Interessierten über Angelmethoden, Fangplätze usw... auszutauschen. Da ich bisher auch nur alleine Angeln war, würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen, wenn sich Kontakte für gemeinsame Angeltage /-Nächte ergeben würden.*

*Bisher habe ich neben der ein-oder anderen Gewässerbesichtigung zwei kleinere Angelanläufe gewagt. Letzte Woche konne ich auf einen tief geführten (gegen die Strömung) Blinker im Weißfischdekor eine schöne 38´er Bachforelle fangen #6 . Heute /08:00 Uhr - 11:00 Uhr /blieb ich leider komplett ohne Erfolg.*

*Folgende Probleme haben sich mir spontan aufgetan, zu denen ich gerne eure Meinung hören würde. Bei (dem momentan vorherschenden) Hochwasser ist es nur an sehr wenigen Stellen überhaupt möglich zu waten. Zudem ist die Strömung so stark, dass ich mit keinem Kunstköder meiner Köderpalette mit der Strömung fischen kann. Die Köder sind schneller an mir vorbeigeschossen, als ich Zug auf die Schnur bekomme. Gegen die Strömung geführte Köder treiben sofort ans Ufer ab und sind nur sehr schwer, tief zu führen, was die Möglichkeiten natürlich äußerst einschränkt.*

*Wie geht ihr mit der momentanen Wasser-Witterungssituation um? Welche Angelmethode eignet sich überhaupt? Ich tendiere bei der starken Strömung momentan fast eher zur Grundmontage...*


*Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere Angelfreund meinen Fragen annehmen und diesen Themenbeitrag zum Laufen bringen würde!!:q :q *


----------



## vertikal (19. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo necopa09,

das ging aber schnell! Dann mal herzlich willkommen im Club.#h

Ich war in diesem Jahr zwar noch nicht an der Lenne, würd aber bei dem Wasserstand erst mal 'ne Grundmontage bevorzugen. Lecker Käsewürfel an der Feederrute sollten den ein oder anderen Döbel bzw. die ein oder andere Barbe doch schon interessieren. 
Nicht vergessen: Freilaufrolle benutzen, sonst ist die Rute mal schnell in der Lenne verschwunden.....#q

Wünsche viel Erfolg und denke, wir werden uns demnächst auch mal am Wasser sehen.


----------



## angler>hagen (19. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

ich angelte mal unten an der lenne kurz bevor die lenne in die ruhr und die dnan zusammen den hangsteysee münden  dort hatte ich leider eine zu feine schnur drauf als mir eine Äsche kurz vorm kescher das vorfach demulierte!
aber dafür hatte ich eine schöne 40er bachforelle!  auf einen kleinen normalen wurm den ich im garten asu gebuddelt hatte den wurm einmal am kopf gehakt und dann eine made rein und dann dein wurm wieder so das die made dazwischen steckte!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hi,
also mit einer Grundmontage ist das bei Hochwasser auch so eine sache. Meist hat man sehr viel Treibgut im Wasser. Da muss man sich eine stelle Suchen, wo man nicht weit werfen braucht und dann stromauf fischen kann.

Bei Hochwasser gehen wir jedenfalls nicht an die Lenne, lohnt nicht so wirklich im hiesigen bereich.
Wenn man grössere überflutete Flächen hat, sieht das eventuell anders aus, hier hat Hochwasser aber nur wenig einfluss auf die Flussbreite. (abgesehen von der Altenaer Innenstadt  )

Was noch gehen kann sind kleine (3-7cm) Schwimmwobbler, die man unter versteckmöglichkeiten abtreiben lässt und dann nur auf der Stelle führt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## necopa09 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Schon mal danke für die Antworten!!

Bin ja beruhigt, dass mein bisher eher bescheidener Erfolg eher am Hochwasser als an meinen Fähigkeiten liegt  . Ich werde es dann wohl mal die Tage mit einer Grundmontage versuchen. Mal sehen, ob das Erfolg bringt.  Lässt denn die Fließgeschwindigkeit der Lenne bei normalem Wasserstand so deutlich nach, dass man gut mit der Strömung fischen kann?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hi, 

wenn Du weiter von so großem Erfolg verwöhnt wirst, schieb' es einfach auf die schwarze Pest. Diese Krankheit hat die Lenne seit 4 Jahren befallen und den Bestand auf eine fast nicht mehr überlebensfähige Anzahl dezimiert.
Hat man dir das vor Aufnahme in den Verein nicht mitgeteilt? #c 

Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## vertikal (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				necopa09 schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt denn die Fließgeschwindigkeit der Lenne bei normalem Wasserstand so deutlich nach, dass man gut mit der Strömung fischen kann?




Die Lenne hat bei normalem Wasserstand sehr unterschiedliche Fließbereiche, das macht die Sache ja so interessant. Du findest dann Rauschen, in denen das Fischen mit Blinker oder Fliege Erfolg verspricht, genauso wie ruhige Bereiche, in denen du prima feedern kannst. Bei Hochwasser würd ich's mal am Hallenbad versuchen; da solltest du Stellen finden, an denen du ufernah auf Grund fischen kannst.

Und das mit der schwarzen Pest würd ich nicht ganz so ernst nehmen......:m


----------



## Bald Patch (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

@Thilo,

nun kläre uns doch auch bitte auf,was die schwarze Pest denn sein soll.;+

Uwe


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo,

Fische, die von der Krankheit befallen wurden, sehen so aus:

















:v

Die Krankheit hat fast den gesamten Äschenbestand ausgerottet, wobei es noch versprengte Exemplare gibt.
Bachforellen sind wegen ihrem natürlichen Instinkt nicht so betroffen.


----------



## Bald Patch (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Sorry,wenn ich so blöd frage:Und die Ursache?

Uwe


----------



## petrikasus (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

die Pest hat einen scharfen Schnabel und kann fliegen ... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## necopa09 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Vielen Dank vertikal!

Mal sehen, ob ich die Tage mal ans Wasser komme, ich werde dann berichten, was daraus geworden ist. Was die Geschichte mit der schwarzen Pest angeht... hmmm.... ich habe eigentlich mehrheitlich gehört, dass der Lenneabschnitt hier einen vergleichsweise guten Fischbestand hat. Betroffen sind ja leider viele Gewässer, aber ich hoffe mal weiterhin, dass der Bestand nicht so nachhahltig geschädigt ist, dass das Angeln seinen Reiz verliert... es wird sich ja zeigen;+


----------



## vertikal (22. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Klar haben unsere "schwarzen Freunde"  ihre Mägen auch in der Lenne bei Hohenlimburg gefüllt.
Aber keine Angst - ist noch genug Fisch drin, auf den es sich zu angeln lohnt.
Und mit steigenden Temperaturen und fallendem Wasserstand wird's jetzt auch wieder richtig interessant!


----------



## necopa09 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Du scheinst es ja zu wissen und das stimmt mich nochmal positiver |supergri  werde übermorgen und am Donnerstag am Wasser sein, mal sehen, ob es was wird...


----------



## vertikal (22. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Viel Erfolg und lass mal hören, wie's war!#h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Also unser Nachbar und mein Bruder haben am Wochenende geblankt.

Was mich wie gesagt auch nicht gross wundert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## necopa09 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg und lass mal hören, wie's war!#h


 
War gestern spät ( 20-01:00 Uhr fischen). Hatte einfach mal zwei Ruten mit Tauwürmern in einem ruhigen Abschnitt auf Grund gelegt... leider absolut ohne Erfolg... Mal sehen, ich werde es übermorgen über Tag versuchen und erst abends stationär fischen.


----------



## vertikal (25. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Besorg dir mal Käsesticker an der Tankstelle. Dann legst du am 4er Haken zwei Käsewürfel auf Grund; Blei nicht zu leicht wählen, soll ja liegenbleiben. Mach mal 'nen Ansitz am Hallenbad, schräg unterhalb der Ruderstrecke. Eine Rute an die Strömungskante, die andere in die Strömung auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite (vorn 20, hinten 60 bis 80 g Blei).

Hört sich nicht gerade nach der feinen Fischerei an, ist es auch nicht, bringt aber Fisch :q

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## necopa09 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Besorg dir mal Käsesticker an der Tankstelle. Dann legst du am 4er Haken zwei Käsewürfel auf Grund; Blei nicht zu leicht wählen, soll ja liegenbleiben. Mach mal 'nen Ansitz am Hallenbad, schräg unterhalb der Ruderstrecke. Eine Rute an die Strömungskante, die andere in die Strömung auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite (vorn 20, hinten 60 bis 80 g Blei).
> 
> Hört sich nicht gerade nach der feinen Fischerei an, ist es auch nicht, bringt aber Fisch :q
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


 
Ich werde es versuchen... gehe morgen wieder los, es sei denn es wird zu schlechtes Wetter, was ja leider schon wieder zu befürchten ist... mal schauen, was der Tag bringt. 
Ich bin zwar auch zufrieden, einen schönen Tag ohne Fisch am Wasser zu verbringen, aber ab und an braucht man als Angler ja schon auch einen Erfolg. Hoffe, dass ich nicht mehr all zu lange darauf warten muss |supergri aber was soll´s, das gehört halt auch dazu, wenn man ein Gewässer noch nicht so gut kennt.|rolleyes 

Ich werde berichten, ob ich Erfolg hatte.. und noch mal danke für den Ratschlag


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Mich würde mal dringend interessieren, ob man an der Lenne Gastkarten bekommt.


----------



## necopa09 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal dringend interessieren, ob man an der Lenne Gastkarten bekommt.


 
Für den Hohenlimburger Teil nicht, für den Abschnitt Altena gibt es welche, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Guten Morgen !

Ist dieser Thread nicht besser in dem Bereich *"POSTLEITZAHLEN" *aufgehoben ???
Da gibts eventuell mehr Feadback von Menschen die ebenfalls an der Lenne fischen 

mfg
basti


----------



## necopa09 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo zusammen. Also nach mehreren vergeblichen Versuchen, mit Grundmontagen (allerdings ohne Futterkorb) zum Erfolg zu kommen, hat es heute zumindest ein wenig besser funktioniert. Ich hatte in ca. 2 1/2 Stunden 4 Bisse, wobei ich den wohl größeren Fisch im Drill verloren habe und eine kleine Bachforelle landen konnte. 3 Bisse kamen auf einen kleinen Wobbler, einer auf einen schwarzen Spinner.

Eine Frage: Ich tue mir immer noch ein wenig schwer mit dem Spinnen im Fließgewässer. Ich bekomme es nur geregelt die Köder gegen die Strömung zu führen und dabei in Kauf zu nehmen, dass sie ständig in Richtung Ufer gedrückt werden. Mit der Strömung klappt gar nicht, weil mich die Köder regelrecht einholen und ich keinen Zug auf die Schnur bekomme. Wie löse ich das Problem, die tiefere Rinne abfischen zu wollen, ohne dass die Kunstköder sofort an den Rand gedrückt werden. Es ist mir immer nur möglich die Köder kurz und wegen der Strömung diagonal zur Rinne zu führen. Dabei laufen die Köder meines Erachtens nach auch recht unnatürlich.

Wie fischt ihr denn mit Spinner und Wobbler etc. in der Strömung??

Gruß Steffen


----------



## vertikal (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Wirf die tieferen Stellen mal quer zur Fließrichtung mit kleinen Wobblern an und lass sie dann nur von der Strömung, ohne mit der Rolle zu arbeiten, laufen. 

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. )


----------



## necopa09 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Danke für die Antwort... ich werde es versuchen und Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister... wird schon noch besser werden. Vielleicht hat ja auch demnächst mal jemand zum gemeinsamen Angeln Lust!? Falls ja kann derjenige sich gerne mal melden. Hätte auch große Lust auf einen Aalansitz. Da käme mir ein etwas Lenneerfahrener Angler sehr gelegen |supergri Vielleicht findet sich ja wer |rolleyes 

Ab wann laufen denn die Aale in der Lenne denn so erfahrungsgemäß? Lohnt sich ein Ansitz schon?? Meine bisherigen Versuche in die Nacht hinein mit Tauwurm zu Angeln brachten bisher noch keinen Erfolg.


----------



## vertikal (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Aaltechnisch muss das letzte Jahr ein großer Reinfall gewesen sein. Hab auf der JHV mit einem älteren Aalexperten gesprochen, der im letzten Jahr regelmäßig angesessen hat. Ganze 2 Aale hat er gefangen - so wenig wie noch nie.


----------



## necopa09 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Na klasse, das klingt ja wenig vielversprechend...! Ich werde es dennoch mal versuchen. Ansonsten muss man eben an ein anderes Gewässer gehen, nur schade, da man die Lenne ja fast vor der Tür hat!!


----------



## necopa09 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo zusammen... so langsam wird es besser hatte jetzt zumindest bei meinen letzten drei Kurztripps je einen Fisch, wenn auch allle etwas zu klein. Dazu kamen noch der ein oder andere Biss. Die meisten davon auf kleine Wobbler und ein paar auf dunkle Spinner.

Wie geht es euch denn? Hat schon jemand ähnliche oder andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## fishermanmarkus (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Mal ein Hallo an alle Lenne Angler,

Bin seit drei Jahren im kleinen Verein und kann an der Lenne angeln, muss sagen das es eines der Besten Gewässer ist die ich bis jetzt befischt habe. Viele schöne Stunden durfte ich dort erleben. Und auch viele schöne Fische fangen. Die Schwarze Pest habe ich dort noch nie gesehen und ich bin sehr oft am Wasser. Im letztem Jahr 3 Top Äschen gefangen 49,50 und 52cm. Bin fast ausschließlich mit der Spinnangel unterwegs, und nach einigen Experimentieren, haben sich, die leider nicht ganz billigen, Myran Spinner bewährt. Auch kleine Wobbler im Elritzen und Koppen Dekor sind ganz gut. Äschen habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gefangen aber viele schöne Bafos 55,52,49 und 44cm. Gestern Morgen auch einen schönen 60er Döbel. Kannst dich ja per PN melden vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen los, bin oft auch mal abends für ne stunde oder so unterwegs. 





> Viel Petri an alle Lennefreunde den das gute liegt so nah!!|wavey:


----------



## vertikal (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo Fischermanmarkus,

herzlich willkommen im AB und dickes "Petri" zu der schönen Bafo!
Das ist doch mal ein Einstand nach Maß.#h


----------



## fishermanmarkus (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Danke für die Begrüssung @ Vertical

Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Ergebnisse und Methoden beim Barschangeln sind. Habe bis jetzt nur ein paar kleine und einen richtig schönen als "Beifang" habe aber gehört das auch richtige Brummer gefangen werden. 

Mal eine kleine Geschcihte dazu:

Ich sitze mit der Feeder an der Lenne und fange einen handlangen Döbel nach dem anderen und es kommt ein Bekannter den ich von einer Ebay Auktion kenne. Dieser fragt "kannst du mir nicht mal drei vier von den Döbeln geben als Köfi", gesagt getan und noch ein kleiner Schnack und am nächsten Morgen habe ich ne Mail mit Foto eines Traumbarsches im Postfach wo er sich für die Köfis bedankt. 

Man hilft ja gerne grrrrr  




> Viel Petri an alle Lenneangler, das Gute liegt so nah


----------



## vertikal (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				fishermanmarkus schrieb:
			
		

> Man hilft ja gerne grrrrr




hehehe, schöne Geschichte, Markus.

Ich bin zwar Raubfischangler, kenne schöne Lennebarsche der 45-50 cm-Klasse aber nur noch von älteren Fotos meines Angelkumpels Gerd. Bist du sicher, dass der Gute die Barsche nicht woanders gefangen hat (Möhne z.B.)?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Also es sind noch welche drin, aber sehr selten.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis hatte einer gerade seinen schein gemacht (ist schon 2-3 Jahre her) und sich dann mal an die Lenne gesetzt. Nen Paar Tage später meint er, schau mal was ich gefangen habe, und zieht einen Fisch aus der Truhe. Och sag ich, schöner Karpfen - Nee meint er, das ist ein Barsch. Leider ohne Kopf und Ausgenommen. Son Riesenteil von Barsch hatte ich aber bis dahin noch nie gesehen. 

Aufgrund der Massen an Elritzen haben die Barsche aber gut zu fressen und gehen nicht oft an den Haken.

Für Barsche ist derzeit die Listertalsperre hochinteressant.

Der Nachbar hatte letztes Wochenende ne schöne Schleie gezogen. Hab ich aus der Lenne auch noch nie gesehen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fishermanmarkus (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Na ich glaub Ihm das jetzt mal mit dem Barsch, hat er wohl in den Löchern vor der Kanustrecke gefangen.

Und Elritzen und Koppen sind Millionen drin! Die tritt man bei Waten schon fast platt. Und in der letzten Woche sind noch 90 tausend Miniforellen so 2cm besetzt worden und nachste woche so 50 tausend 5-8 cm Fische und evtl mitte Juni dann Massige und Übermassige Fische. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## necopa09 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo zusammen!!

Da bin ich auch mal wieder!!

Tja, ich habe noch den ein oder anderen eher erfolglosen Angelversuch hinter mir, aber was solls... es wird auch noch aufwärts gehen und die erste kapitale Bachforelle wartet sicher schon irgendwo auf mich |supergri 

Vor drei Tagen konnte ich einen 30´er Döbel verhaften ... besser als nichts |rolleyes und gestern durfte ich zumindest zwei schöne Fische an mir vorbeischwimmen sehen! eine ca. 60 cm Bachforelle und (ungelogen) einen ca. 30 Pfund - Karpfen. Ich habe mich bei dem zweiten Fisch fast erschrocken, als der riesige Schatten an mir vorbeischwamm. 

Diesen Karpfen habe ich zum Anlass genommen, heute morgen mit Mais, Kartoffeln und Maden einen Ansitz auf Grund und mit der Feederrute zu wagen, was komplett ins Wasser fiel, sowohl was die Ausbeute als auch das Wetter betrifft. 

Ich glaube ich bleibe doch eher bei der Spinnangel !!

Übrigens schön, dass sich noch weitere Interessierte an dem Thema beteiligen!! Freut mich!!  

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch demnächst mal ein gemeinsames Fischen... wäre nett, bin gerne bereit, von einem erfahrenen Lennefischer dazuzulernen, und keine Sorge, ich werde euch die Fische nicht vertreiben, so ein schlimmer Anfänger bin ich auch nicht |supergri 

Gruß Necopa


----------



## vertikal (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				necopa09 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch demnächst mal ein gemeinsames Fischen... wäre nett, bin gerne bereit, von einem erfahrenen Lennefischer dazuzulernen, und keine Sorge, ich werde euch die Fische nicht vertreiben, so ein schlimmer Anfänger bin ich auch nicht |supergri



Nächste Woche Sonntag findet wieder das alljährliche Gemeinschaftsangeln statt. Treffpunkt ist bei Bier Schneider, ich glaub um 7.00 Uhr. Wär doch 'ne feine Gelegenheit, mal einen Teil der Truppe (und das dürfte dann eher der aktivere Teil sein |supergri) kennenzulernen.
Ich bin leider verhindert, da ich eine Woche lang mit Raabiat Hechte fangen "muss".:m

So fette Karpfen vermutet man in der Lenne nicht, gelle?


----------



## necopa09 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Ehrlich, och das ist echt ne schöne Sache, mal schauen, ob ich Zeit habe. Woher erfahre ich denn eigentlich die Termine?? Ich hatte eigentlich vermutet, dass ich als Vereinsmitglied eine Art Terminübersicht bekomme oder so etwas in der Art...??


----------



## necopa09 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				necopa09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich, och das ist echt ne schöne Sache, mal schauen, ob ich Zeit habe. Woher erfahre ich denn eigentlich die Termine?? Ich hatte eigentlich vermutet, dass ich als Vereinsmitglied eine Art Terminübersicht bekomme oder so etwas in der Art...??


 
Na toll, da fällt mir gerade ein... ich bin im Urlaub..wird also nichts #q


----------



## vertikal (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				necopa09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich, och das ist echt ne schöne Sache, mal schauen, ob ich Zeit habe. Woher erfahre ich denn eigentlich die Termine?? Ich hatte eigentlich vermutet, dass ich als Vereinsmitglied eine Art Terminübersicht bekomme oder so etwas in der Art...??



Die Einladung zu dem Fischen kam vorletzte Woche vom Sportwart. Musste mal nachhören beim Volker Kleine, vielleicht stehste als neues Mitglied noch nicht auf der Liste?


----------



## necopa09 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einladung zu dem Fischen kam vorletzte Woche vom Sportwart. Musste mal nachhören beim Volker Kleine, vielleicht stehste als neues Mitglied noch nicht auf der Liste?


 
Vermutlich#t  Werde mal nachhören


----------



## necopa09 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Sag mal, kannst du mir nen Tipp für die Sorpe geben? Habe dir die Frage in nem anderen Thema ebenfalls gestellt... gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierher... Will nämlich auf Zander und Aal an der Sorpe... weiß nur nicht so genau wo und mit welcher Methode am günstigsten. De Koning gibt viele Hinweise, die habe ich schon gelesen. Aber die ersetzen ja immer noch nicht die persönlichen Erfahrungen. Vielleicht hast du ja schon welche gesammelt??


----------



## necopa09 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Ach und hast du evtl. die Nummer von Volker Kleine? Wenn ja könntest du sie mir mal als persönliche Nachricht zukommen lassen, wäre super nett!!


----------



## LAC (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo Lenneangler,
du suchst also jemand, der dir über den fischbestand in der lenne und etwas mehr eine auskunft geben kann - im magazin ist ein bericht, da wird das fliessgewässer ausführlich vorgestellt - fortzetzung folgt, wenn ich etwas mehr zeit habe.
Ich kenne das gewässer wie meine westentasche, nun bin ich lange nicht dort gewesen, da ich durch meine arbeit durch die welt rutsche, aber die gewässereigenschaft ist doch fast gleich geblieben. Der Fischbestand soll sich inzwischen etwas verändert haben. Warum versuche ich gerade ausfindig zu machen. Zu meiner zeit gehörte die lenne zu den besten gewässern in deutschland und ist ein beispiel wie aus einer gelben "kloake" (beize) wieder ein gewässer geworden ist welches besispielhaft für andere fliessgewässer ist. Nun wirst du denken - was kann der mir aus der ferne denn erzählen - nicht viel  - aber einen tiefen blick unter wasser geben, denm kaum einer kennt das gewässer besser, d.h mit allen faktoren.  
Inzwischen haben sich ja aus den mehreren vereinen - ein verein gebildet - damals gab es noch die intressengemeinschaft der angelvereine - es war der kopf, der die lenne angepachtet hatte vom ruhrtalsperrenverband. Dieser kopf bestand aus vorstandsmitgliedern der einzelnen vereine, die natürlich auch einen kleinen fachmann haben mussten der sich mit den fischen usw. auskennt. Ja, und dieser kopf war ich, zuständig für den gesamten fischbesatz. Damals habe ich das lenneschutzprojekt ins leben gerufen, die besten wissenschafler von deutschland nach hohenlimburg geholt und in zusammenarbeit mit der damaligen landesanstalt für fischerei,  mich für einen ausgewogenen fischbestand eingestzt,  d.h. auch kleinfische - ein harter kampf -  die der angler nur als köderfische her kennt. Wir haben dort - mit telemetrie - die standortbewegung der äschen untersucht - es war eine weltsensation und die fernsehanstalten war ständig bei uns - und den fluss für wissenschaftliche untersuchungen elektrisch abgefischt. Diese ergebnisse wurden in fachzeitungen veröffentlicht und im jubiläumsbuch "75 jahre ruhrverband" wird über meine arbeit berichtet und der fischbestand veröffentlicht. Ich habe auch ein buch geschrieben, da werden die Lennefische von damals bis heute umd mehr vorgestellt - leider ist es vergriffen und ich habe nur noch ein exemplar. An zwei schulen habe ich damals ein projekt geleitet und unterrichtet - ziel war es, das man sich auskennt mit der biologischen bestimmung der gewässergüte - es ist so leicht. Dann hätten wir ganz viele umweltpolizisten - die in einigen minuten die Gewässergüte bestimmen könnten beim spazieren gehen und wenn es im argen ist, die zuständige behörde anrufen,  damit der fehler behoben werden kann. Und da du das hochwasser angesprochen hast, aus den gumpen der lennewiesen - die keine verbindung mehr zum fluss hatten - konnten wir zig tausende kleinfische retten. Hat man heute die lenne im "naturbett" gelassen - oder haben die wasserbauingenieure inzwischen duch steinschüttungen aus derLenne einen kanal gemacht, dann hat hohenlimburg kein hochwasser mehr - aber die darunter liegenden städte reichlich. Sind die ökologisch wichtigen lenneauen inzwischen ganz verbaut - jedesmal wenn ich dort vorbei fahre, wachsen die firmen nur so aus dem boden. Schafft arbeitsplätze sagt man - stimmt, zwar nicht viele aber im zeitalter des computers benötigen sie immerhin  einen lagerverwalter.  So nun genug - ich kenne mich also ein wenig aus und da keine tagesscheine ausgegeben werden für gastangler, oder es muss sich geändert haben,  möchte ich nicht jetzt alle informationen und namen öffentlich einstellen. Setze dich mal mit mir über eine pn in verbindung und dann nenne ich dir namen an denen du dich wenden kannst, die das gewässer und auch den fisch kennen. Noch eine schöne angelegenheit wo ich oft noch dran denke - ich habe einen guten bekannten, der kennt sich aus mit der lenne - ich werde dir den namen nennen - er machte damals seinen gewässerwartslehrgang und da er von mir eine einweisung in die makroskopische gewässergütebestimmung sowie in der chemischen bekam, hatten wir uns angefreundet - toller junge - dann musste er zum bund. Ich war dann sein "retter" und habe ihn etwas geholfenen, da hat er sich sehr drüber gefreut, denn dadurch blieb er in der heimat in iserlohn und kam nicht nach bayern zur bundeswehr, da er für mich unabkömmlich war.
Also eine pn senden und ich werde mich melden.
Viele grüsse


----------



## necopa09 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken. Ich war heute doch kurzfristig von 18:00- 21:30 Uhr unterhalb der Fachhochschule mit Wobbler und Spinner unterwegs...Resultat.. drei zaghafte Bisse und sonst nichts. Es waren noch zwei weitere Spinnfischer unterwegs, die hatten aber scheinbar genauso wenig Erfolg.. Woran liegt das wohl, das Wetter scheint doch jetzt ganz okay zu sein und Fisch gibt es sicher auch....|krach: 

Na ja, jetzt mache ich erst mal Urlaub und dann wird wieder angegriffen.

Steffen


----------



## fishermanmarkus (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo Steffen,

hätten wir uns ja fast über den Weg laufen müssen. War auch unterwegs.

Hatte zwei gut Massige Bafos und ein paar kleine.

Ruf doch mal an, dann gehen wir zusammen. 

Bin aber von 27.5-2.6 am Walchensee zum Renken und Saibling jagen grins.

Also bis Bald und schönen Urlaub.


----------



## necopa09 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Na das passt ja fast, da ich ja auch im Urlaub bin.... freue mich schon, wenn wir dann mal zusammen losziehen. Vielleicht bist du mir ja beim Kunstköderfischen ein wenig voraus und kannst mir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Scheinst ja zumindest ein etwas besseres Händchen momentan zu haben 

Ich habe mit Spinnern und kleinen Wobblern gefischt. Mal langsam mal schnell geführt... wie auch immer, es wollte nicht so recht. Warte jetzt schon ne ganze Zeit auf ne maßige Forelle


----------



## necopa09 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Und ebenfalls schönen Urlaub... viel Erfolg vor allem, kannst ja mal berichten wie es war!!

Bis dann, Steffen


----------



## necopa09 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hi Markus
Danke übrigens für deine mail!! Und soll ich dir was sagen... ich habe bei der Durchsicht des Myran-Spinnerangebotes festgestellt, dass mein Lieblingsspinner ebenfalls ein Myran ist |supergri  Das wusste ich gar nicht mehr. Den habe ich bei Peter gekauft, weißt du, ob der die Marke grundsätzlich führt, oder war das ein Einzelstück?? Welche Farben laufen denn bei dir gut? Ich war bisher mit schwarz und silber (letzteres allerdings auf Döbel) erfolgreich.

Leider finde ich die Hängergefahr recht unangenehm und ich denke die Verlustquote ist recht hoch, oder? Und die Dinger sind ja nicht gerade billig...
Bei Wobblern hatte ich bisher weit weniger Verluste ( Gott sei Dank, denn die kosten ja nun noch mal mehr).



Gruß Steffen


----------



## fishermanmarkus (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Tach auch,

also Peter führt die glaube ich nicht, da kannst du ganz gut Veltics kaufen aber sonst.......

Ich muss sagen seit ich mit dünner geflochtener Fische mit ca 3-5m 18er Mono Stroft davor als Dämpfer hält es sich mit den Verlust in grenzen, habe auch nicht das gefühl dadurch weniger bisse zu haben.

Bewährt hat sich bei mir Panther in silber und gold, Toni mit Kupfer Blatt, und Agat.

Fahre jetzt gleich zur Lenne, ob es heute mal klappt mit uns, grins

Gruss

Markus


----------



## necopa09 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				fishermanmarkus schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> also Peter führt die glaube ich nicht, da kannst du ganz gut Veltics kaufen aber sonst.......
> 
> ...


 
Offensichtlich hat es ja wieder nicht geklappt, schade, hätte sogar Zeit gehabt #q  Warst du denn erfolgreich??

Ich habe bisher auch in ähnlichen Farben gefischt



Steffen


----------



## fishermanmarkus (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Na gestern war nix,

Wasser schnell, trüb und ca 10 cm höher. Treibgut ohne ende. 2 ganz kleine Bafos und das wars. Aber nen netten Angler getroffen der es im Graben auf Karpfen versucht hat. 2 Bisse habe ich miterlebt, aber naja .......

Die Übung macht ja den Meister

Gruss


----------



## necopa09 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				fishermanmarkus schrieb:
			
		

> Na gestern war nix,
> 
> Wasser schnell, trüb und ca 10 cm höher. Treibgut ohne ende. 2 ganz kleine Bafos und das wars. Aber nen netten Angler getroffen der es im Graben auf Karpfen versucht hat. 2 Bisse habe ich miterlebt, aber naja .......
> 
> ...


 
Na dann habe ich ja Gott sei Dank nicht so viel verpasst |supergri 

Bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde diese Woche auf alle Fälle noch zwei oder dreimal  Angeln gehen. Wenn du auch wieder da bist, können wir ja endlich mal zusammen los.

Steffen


----------



## fishermanmarkus (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Soo da isser wieder,

Habe meinen Winterurlaub (grins) am Walchensee hinter mir. Null Grad Schneetreiben. Tolles Angelwetter.

Ausser ner untermassigen Seeforelle, einem 70er Hecht und ein paar Saiblingen ging nicht viel.

Meld dich doch mal telefonisch dann können wir mal was ausmachen, das Wetter soll ja über Pfingsten nicht so schlecht werden.

Gruss

Markus


----------



## necopa09 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				fishermanmarkus schrieb:
			
		

> Soo da isser wieder,
> 
> Habe meinen Winterurlaub (grins) am Walchensee hinter mir. Null Grad Schneetreiben. Tolles Angelwetter.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Markus

Ich melde mich bei dir. Muss ab morgen wieder arbeiten, aber ich denke es klappt auf alle Fälle die kommende Woche!

Steffen


----------



## vertikal (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

So, gestern waren Gerd und ich auch mal wieder für zwei Stunden an der Lenne. Das Hochwasser geht zurück und das Wasser ist schon wieder richtig klar.

Wir fischten mit Käse am leichten Stabblei. Gerd konnte eine Barbe landen und ich fing einen Döbel. Es gab noch ein paar Zupfer, die wir aber nicht verwerten konnten.
Der Anfang ist gemacht - ab jetzt gehts wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> So, gestern waren Gerd und ich auch mal wieder für zwei Stunden an der Lenne. Das Hochwasser geht zurück und das Wasser ist schon wieder richtig klar.
> 
> Wir fischten mit Käse am leichten Stabblei. Gerd konnte eine Barbe landen und ich fing einen Döbel. Es gab noch ein paar Zupfer, die wir aber nicht verwerten konnten.
> Der Anfang ist gemacht - ab jetzt gehts wieder aufwärts.



na dass waren aber schon 
schöne Größen an Fisch#6
weiter soooooooooo


----------



## necopa09 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

War gestern auch noch mal ganz kurzfristig los... in 70 Minuten 6 Forellen. Zwei davon maßig... scheint ja doch noch was zu werden  

Markus?? am Donnerstag fischen??

Ich melde mich aber auch telefonisch noch.


----------



## ciwi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Servus!

Komme auch aus Hagen und bin in Hohenlimburg zur Schule gegangen!

Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr in den Verein hineingekommen seit und ob die noch neue Mitglieder aufnehmen. Was kostet eigentlich der Jahresbeitrag?

Wollte damals auch beitreten, aber da war nichts zu machen und die Warteliste war total überfüllt. Das teilte mir zumindest ein Mitglied mit.

Bin im Moment in dem Dortmunder Verein, der sich die Gewässer mit dem Herdecker Verein teilt. Angel meist unterhalb vom Hengsteysee, aber das Gewässer ist meist von Anglern total überfüllt und der Raubfischbestand ist auch nicht mehr das, was er früher einmal war.

Gruß ciwi


----------



## vertikal (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				ciwi schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr in den Verein hineingekommen seit und ob die noch neue Mitglieder aufnehmen. Was kostet eigentlich der Jahresbeitrag?



Hi ciwi!

Willkommen im AB.
Wenn du Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft hast, rufst du am besten den 1. Vorsitzenden Bernd Neugebauer an. Die Nummer lautet: 02334-45071.

Der Jahresbeitrag liegt bei 60,- €. 

Viel Erfolg!#6

Gruß, Vertikal


----------



## necopa09 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ciwi!
> 
> Willkommen im AB.
> Wenn du Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft hast, rufst du am besten den 1. Vorsitzenden Bernd Neugebauer an. Die Nummer lautet: 02334-45071.
> ...


 
Bist du sicher Vertikal??

Bin ja selbst erst neu im Verein und bei mir waren es 150 EUR Aufnahmegebühr und 80 EUR Jahresbeitrag... da müsste ich mich jetzt sehr vertan haben#t  Aber ist ja auch immer noch okay. Glückwunsch übrigens zu den schönen beiden Fischen

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ciwi (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Servus!

Danke schonmal für die Infos!

80 Euro Jahresbeitrag sind eigentlich voll ok, aber 150 Euro Aufnahmegebühr ist schon ein Brocken. Denke, da werde ich diese Saison auf jeden Fall noch in den Hagener Gewässern mein Glück versuchen und dann im nächsten Jahr wechseln.

Zwei Fragen hätte ich da aber noch!

@necopa09: Hast du denn bei deiner Aufnahme auf irgendeiner Warteliste gestanden oder konntest du ohne Probleme beitreten?

@all: Wie sieht das in der Lenne mit dem Fischbestand aus? Weiß von recht guten Forellen-, Barben- und Äschenbeständen. Geht auch was in Sachen Barsch und Hecht? In der Werdohler Ecke soll die Lenne voll damit sein!

Gruß ciwi


----------



## necopa09 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*



			
				ciwi schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Infos!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ciwi!

Also der Verein ist voll und ich denke du hast sowieso erst zur nächsten Saison eine Chance. Es ging bei mir dennoch problemlos und ich musste nicht auf eine Warteliste. Vermutlich wäre es aber sinnvoll bereits jetzt einen Antrag für die nächste Saison zu stellen, da dann vermutlich in Reihenfolge der Anträge entschieden wird.

Was meine überschaubaren Erfahrungswerte bezüglich des Fischbestandes angeht, ist die Saison träge angelaufen (aber vermutlich eher wetterbedingt), entwickelt sich aber langsam. Die letzten Tage läuft es gut. Vor allem ist das Gewässer aber schön und es macht Spaß hier zu fischen.

Was Hechte und Barsch angeht, da kann ich dir nicht viel zu sagen, ich kann mir einen guten Bestand aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## necopa09 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo zusammen!!

Heute waren der fisherman und ich das erste mal zusammen los... haben nett geplauscht und auch ein wenig gefischt, allerdings bis sich unsere Wege gegen 21:30 Uhr trennten ziemlich erfolglos.

Eigentlich auf dem Weg nach hause, hat es mich dann aber doch noch einmal gepackt und ich wagte noch ein paar Würfe an der zuletzt erfolgreichen Stelle und siehe da. eine Hand voll Versuche und ein schlanker Wobbler brachten noch eine knappe 30´er und eine schöne 38´er Bachforelle zu Tage. Ein Bild der 38´er Forelle füge ich mal ein!  #6 

War somit nich nur ein unterhaltsamer und netter, sondern am Ende doch noch erfolgreicher Angeltag.... 

Es folgen hoffentlich noch einige!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## necopa09 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit Polbrillen? Ich wollte mir die Tage endlich mal eine zulegen und weiß nicht genau wo die Qualitätsunterschiede liegen,  bzw. sie ich sie erkennen kann...

Steffen


----------



## necopa09 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hier eine schöne Bafo von gestern, gefangen ca. 22:00 Uhr auf einen Rapalla Original Floating. 48cm


----------



## seba (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo


sind es immer noch 60 euro  jahresbeitrag? und die aufahme gebüren 150?? welche gewässer hat noch der verin? oder ist ds nur die lenne??

mfg seba


----------



## erT (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

schieben wir das alte brot nochmal zum aufbacken 

ist es richtig, dass es für die lenne noch immer keine gastkarten gibt?
kenne mich was die gewässer angeht nicht sehr gut aus im sauer- und bergischen land, aber würde gern mal einen richtig schönen, kleinen fluss besuchen, in dem man chance auf forellen und evtl andere räuber hat. dazu sollte er von bochum aus möglichst schnell zu erreichen sein. was bietet sich da an?


----------



## kistee (22. März 2010)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Tageskarten gibt es für die Altena und die Werdohler Strecke!


----------



## Promachos (23. März 2010)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo!

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, dieses Thema in den entsprechenden PLZ-Bereich zu verschieben?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Hecht Moritz (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Wie sieht es aus in Elspe weiß einer wo man da eine Tageskarte kriegen kann?
Und wie sieht es dort mit der Fischerei aus?

vg

Moritz


----------



## lykaios (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Hallo.
Super Lenne-Themen hier. Sucht noch wer jemanden, dem er was an der Lenne beibringen will? War bis jetzt immer an der Sorpe und Möhne wohne jetzt aber in Iserlohn und möchte mal die Lenne kennenlernen.


----------



## lykaios (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lenneangler!! Beiträge aller Art zum Angeln an der Lenne*

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr euch bei Interesse bei mir meldet


----------

